# Official Blazer Draft Day Thread (merged)



## Perfection

You know, maybe it's too early, but because I just got home from Chinook Winds after a night of drinking, I'm ready to start...

THE OFFICIAL BLAZER DRAFT THREAD. For all the draft-day commentary, I think it would be helpful to contain it to a single thread as opposed to dozens of smaller ones about specific picks or deals. 

This is the Blazer Draft Day Thread. Make it count. Get Excited. It's time.


----------



## hasoos

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Beer!:afro:

I just thought I would start this thread out properly!:eek8:


----------



## SodaPopinski

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Good luck containing all the rumors, done deals, draft picks, speculation and otherwise crazy things that happen today in one thread.

-Pop


----------



## blazermaniaisback

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

well I'm going to keep my brouser on the thread starting at 7 here in dc. things might move kind of fast. one thing my computer doesn't do.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



Perfection said:


> You know, maybe it's too early, but because I just got home from Chinook Winds after a night of drinking, I'm ready to start...


I certainly hope you didn't drive yourself home. Seriously.


----------



## mook

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

not meaning to sound to critical, but I've never understood the idea of consolidating a giant event into one thread (be it draft day or a big game or whatever). 

if it's really such a good idea, why not just have one thread on this board called "Portland Trail Blazers"? then EVERYTHING would be in one spot. 

truth is that people like to focus on different aspects of the day.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

GOOD LUCK with this thread. We all know there will be 2+ threads started on every topic today. Hopefully the mods can keep up and merge them today. :biggrin:


----------



## Talkhard

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



mook said:


> not meaning to sound to critical, but I've never understood the idea of consolidating a giant event into one thread (be it draft day or a big game or whatever).
> 
> if it's really such a good idea, why not just have one thread on this board called "Portland Trail Blazers"? then EVERYTHING would be in one spot.
> 
> truth is that people like to focus on different aspects of the day.


Amen to that. I hate these big "collective" threads. It's much more interesting to have lots of little ones, in my opinion.


----------



## MrJayremmie

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

I really hope we get Memphis' pick. But after i heard that PA doesn't want to sacrifice our cap space next year, it doesn't look like that will happen.

Anyways, i'm freakin' excited!

The most entertaining part is going to be to see if KP moves up to like 10 and uses it as a stepping stone to move up even farther and pick someone he wants. I think that would be sick.


----------



## MrJayremmie

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1WP6k5ZFkNk&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1WP6k5ZFkNk&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Talkhard

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



MrJayremmie said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1WP6k5ZFkNk&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1WP6k5ZFkNk&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Nice video. I'm pumped!


----------



## MrJayremmie

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O256n_kpA4w&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O256n_kpA4w&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

If this doesn't pump everyone up...

(contains explicit language)


----------



## blazermaniaisback

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



MrJayremmie said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O256n_kpA4w&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O256n_kpA4w&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> If this doesn't pump everyone up...
> 
> (contains explicit language)


I love the LA put back dunk on LA... Girlsol looks like... well a scared little girl.


----------



## MrJayremmie

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

I wish they would have put 2 more on that vid...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Anm3JEG6B2E&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Anm3JEG6B2E&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/80TzrRHu3Nw&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/80TzrRHu3Nw&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

but other than that, it was a damn nice vid.


----------



## hasoos

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

I just read that the Toronto/Indiana deal for JO for Ford is not a sure thing

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/8283726/Reports:-O'Neal-deal-to-Raptors-not-done-yet


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



hasoos said:


> I just read that the Toronto/Indiana deal for JO for Ford is not a sure thing
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/8283726/Reports:-O'Neal-deal-to-Raptors-not-done-yet



Yeah, that was reported last night. I wonder if either player will ever fully recover from their injuries to play much again and be real effective.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



B_&_B said:


> GOOD LUCK with this thread. We all know there will be 2+ threads started on every topic today. Hopefully the mods can keep up and merge them today. :biggrin:


Maybe we can have 1 thread with 15,000 responses.


----------



## hasoos

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



BLAZER PROPHET said:


> Maybe we can have 1 thread with 15,000 responses.


1000 bottles of beer on the wall, 1000 bottles of beer, take one down...:afro:


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Bump.


----------



## Perfection

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



MARIS61 said:


> I certainly hope you didn't drive yourself home. Seriously.


Nope, had a driver. Regardless, we were actually drinking until the bars shut down in Corvallis and then went to the Casino...my first time ever and I ended up $16. 

As for this thread, it's hopeless. The other "Official Draft Day Thread" is much sexier IMO...but oh well, at 7am you can't blame me for trying.


----------



## whatsmyname

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

merge with this plz

http://www.basketballforum.com/port...icial-portland-trail-blazer-draft-thread.html


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

fack, i hate the calm before the storm..i want RUMOOOOOOOOORS!


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

How much time is it between picks? 5 or 10 minutes? can't remember..


----------



## Entity

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



alext42083 said:


> How much time is it between picks? 5 or 10 minutes? can't remember..


5 minutes first round, 2 minutes second round.


----------



## KingSpeed

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Please don't use this thread to report everything. I don't want to fish through it for all the news. Let's start a new thread for each breaking news. Then it's easy to see what's happening. Thanks.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Posted on Barret's blog:

[Comment From Magma] 
OMG...the FAN just reported the NY deal is complete...jack/13/27 for lee/6!!!


----------



## wastro

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Quick just said that the Lee deal isn't going to happen.


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

What a downer.. although it would've been just stealing from New York.


----------



## B-Roy

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Are you surprised though? That would have been the steal of the decade.


----------



## wastro

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Quick guessed that New York tried to pile on some of its horrible contracts or that Portland found something better.


----------



## blazermaniaisback

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

the FAN just reported that miami turned down a trade with memphis inlcuding gay and conley and the #5 for the #2.


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Gay/Conley/5 for 2? wow.. Miami would be dumb to turn that down.. that's like three top five picks for Beasley.


----------



## Peaceman

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



duckworthstolemylunch said:


> the FAN just reported that miami turned down a trade with memphis inlcuding gay and conley and the #5 for the #2.


That can't be accurate. Miami would be dumb not to jump on that. Someone must have mis-reported that to the FAN


----------



## blazermaniaisback

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

it was a guy from miami or memphis... didn't hear the interview so I have no clue who it was, they just mentioned it though. sounded crazy to me.


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

I can see the FAN just sprouting off any rumor just to gain back some credibility and listeners they lost to 95.5.


----------



## Tince

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



Peaceman said:


> That can't be accurate. Miami would be dumb not to jump on that. Someone must have mis-reported that to the FAN


I think on courtside they said that Memphis turned that deal down.


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



Peaceman said:


> That can't be accurate. Miami would be dumb not to jump on that. Someone must have mis-reported that to the FAN


If you think Beasley and/or Mayo are Hall of Fame talents, you'd be ill-advised to drop to #5 in order to pick up Gay and Conley.


----------



## blazermaniaisback

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



alext42083 said:


> I can see the FAN just sprouting off any rumor just to gain back some credibility and listeners they lost to 95.5.


yeah that would really win listeners back.


----------



## B-Roy

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Rose selected.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

NY picks Brandon Rush at 6 and trades to Blazers.


----------



## #10

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



Minstrel said:


> If you think Beasley and/or Mayo are Hall of Fame talents, you'd be ill-advised to drop to #5 in order to pick up Gay and Conley.


but who thinks those guys are potential hall of famers? As far as I'm concerned, both Beasley and Mayo are on the same level as Gay, except there's less risk with Gay. No way Memphis offered that... well, knowing Chris Wallace..


----------



## Hephaestus

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

And at The FAN'S BIG BASH, it's Kansas City 14 Mariners 1


----------



## Peaceman

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



Minstrel said:


> If you think Beasley and/or Mayo are Hall of Fame talents, you'd be ill-advised to drop to #5 in order to pick up Gay and Conley.



I would agree with you if there were many people who thought Beasley was a Hall of Fame talent. While a lot of scouts like Beasley a lot, The top of the draft has been mostly labled as weak, but the draft is deep in overall talent.
Gay has already proven to be a potential All-star in the future. Conley is still really young and missed too much time last year to know how he will turn out. Just seems like a lot of parts Miami would love to have + the 5 pick.


----------



## wastro

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Beasley and Rose are off the board.

Now the draft gets fun!


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



MARIS61 said:


> NY picks Brandon Rush at 6 and trades to Blazers.


What would be the point since most likely he will be available at 13? If they're afraid he isn't then we could trade up to #10 and get him.


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



#10 said:


> but who thinks those guys are potential hall of famers? As far as I'm concerned, both Beasley and Mayo are on the same level as Gay, except there's less risk with Gay.


Nobody thinks Beasley is on the same level as Gay. Beasley is considered one of the best prospects since LeBron James, Kevin Durant level. As for Mayo, opinions differ widely, but Riley supposedly loves Mayo.


----------



## Darkwebs

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Who do you think goes 3?


----------



## blazermaniaisback

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

would rather listen to mariners baseball then ducks football or basketball or the seahawks... but that is besides the fact. I'm waiting to see the commish with that smerk on his face saying "we have a trade..."


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Beasley is a Derrick Coleman clone in my opinion. I said it while ago on these boards and I just heard Jalen Rose say it on the preview show. People like JVG think he's going to be a Hall of Fame type talent, I don't think so. Maybe make a couple All-Star games, but I think Miami would have been better off going after Mayo.


----------



## blazermaniaisback

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



Darkwebs said:


> Who do you think goes 3?


K Love...then OJ...


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



Darkwebs said:


> Who do you think goes 3?


Most likely Mayo, unless they announce a trade down select Love.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Love


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Let's hear a trade KP!


----------



## wastro

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Mayo's just going to looooooove Minnesota.


----------



## B-Roy

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

It's Mayo.


----------



## Darkwebs

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

OJ Mayo is the 3rd pick. Not too surprising.


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

So many smokescreens.. draft is just going to form now.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Love now?


----------



## Darkwebs

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

My guess is Bayless goes 4.


----------



## #10

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

but are Miami and Minn going to swap picks?


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

I'm thinking Westbrook goes 4. If not they lean towards a big like Brook Lopez.


----------



## blazermaniaisback

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

guess i got it backwards...


----------



## Darkwebs

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

I wanna hear Stern announce a Blazer trade.


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

I'm going to be so disappointed if Portland doesn't pull off a big trade. Which is crazy, but Pritchard has raised my hopes with his great and exciting past moves.


----------



## Hephaestus

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



wastro said:


> Mayo's just going to looooooove Minnesota.


OJ could make the Target Center The Mayo Clinic.


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



Darkwebs said:


> I wanna hear Stern announce a Blazer trade.


I have a feeling its going to happen sooner, rather than later. Maybe #5 or #6.


----------



## wastro

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Oooh no.


----------



## B-Roy

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Woah, Westbrook. Did not see that coming.


----------



## Darkwebs

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Westbrook 4th. Wow, he really shot up. Remember when he was in our range.


----------



## mgb

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

****, there goes Westbrook! Also bad because already another guard.


----------



## wastro

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## PapaG

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Well, there goes Westbrook.

Interesting to see what the Sonics will do with him. I'm not sold on him as a primary ballhandler.


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

That's a shocker.. but a good pick for Seattle. 

PG Westbrook
G/F Durant
G/F Green

They just have no bigs at all.


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

I had a feeling that they were going to go after Westbrook. They had no athleticism in their front court. That means either Watson or Ridnour are on the market.


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Memphis will probably trade the pick, if not its either B. Lopez or Love.


----------



## GOD

*4 picks down and nothing smells of the Blazers*

give me something with the memphis pick.


----------



## Peaceman

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



B-Roy said:


> Woah, Westbrook. Did not see that coming.


Glad he is gone. Worried he was moving too far up and didn't have the talent to be worth a top 5 pick. Hoping we get DJ with the #10


----------



## mgb

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Ya, on courtside they said if it's Love it's there pick, if not it might be our pick.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

We are getting Gordon and Rush. I feel it.


----------



## Hephaestus

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



alext42083 said:


> That's a shocker.. but a good pick for Seattle.
> 
> PG Westbrook
> G/F Durant
> G/F Green
> 
> They just have no bigs at all.


Wasn't there a big rumor about Seattle and the Clippers making a trade?

I think Westbrook might belong to the Clippers and Seattle gets who the Clippers pick.


----------



## PapaG

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



alext42083 said:


> That's a shocker.. *but a good pick for Seattle*.
> 
> PG Westbrook
> G/F Durant
> G/F Green
> 
> They just have no bigs at all.



A good pick at #10 IMO. A reach at #4. I like Westbrook's game, but I'm not sure he is worth a #4 pick. Then again, it's a crapshoot anyhow.


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



ThatBlazerGuy said:


> We are getting Gordon and Rush. I feel it.


That would be nice. But, I don't think we will have two rookies from this draft on our roster.


----------



## Darkwebs

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Love goes 5th.


----------



## mgb

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Nope, no trade.


----------



## B-Roy

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Love....


----------



## GOD

*Re: 4 picks down and nothing smells of the Blazers*

Nope, they chose Love who will not be a Blazer, so next up is NY, lets see what happens


----------



## Darkwebs

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Hmm...I'm getting a bit worried that we might not be able to trade up.


----------



## wastro

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



Hephaestus said:


> Wasn't there a big rumor about Seattle and the Clippers making a trade?
> 
> I think Westbrook might belong to the Clipper and Seattle gets who the Clippers pick.


The Seattle Times said that the trade is off.


----------



## PapaG

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Love will put up numbers next year...on a team that will win 20 games.


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Is the 6 going to be our pick?


----------



## Darkwebs

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

I still don't really understand how Westbrook could jump so many spots via just workouts.


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

I see Lopez falling..


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

C'mon Knicks.. do the right thing and take the Italian for yourself


----------



## mgb

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



Darkwebs said:


> Hmm...I'm getting a bit worried that we might not be able to trade up.


I wouldn't mind if we didn't. Someone bound to drop and it might cost more than it's worth to move up.


----------



## Darkwebs

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Will Gallinari go 6th?


----------



## wastro

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Now that Westbrook is off the board, I hope Portland doesn't panic and try to work out something with New York for Augustine.


----------



## Nightfly

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Bayless would be my guess for the Knicks.


----------



## #10

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



Darkwebs said:


> I still don't really understand how Westbrook could jump so many spots via just workouts.


so are you confused every draft then? athletic players always move up after workouts, even if he isn't a big


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



Darkwebs said:


> I still don't really understand how Westbrook could jump so many spots via just workouts.


Seeing is believing.


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: 4 picks down and nothing smells of the Blazers*

yup a lot of smoke no fire...yet.


----------



## B-Roy

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

I think they'll take Bayless.


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

I have a feeling its Bayless.


----------



## Darkwebs

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

6th Pick is Gallinari.


----------



## mgb

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Alright, that might help us.


----------



## B-Roy

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Nope! Gallinari! ROFL at Stern's pronounciation!


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

I knew the NYC crowd would boo him if they drafted him.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Nice NY name.


----------



## Darkwebs

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Bayless, Augustin, and Gordon are still available.


----------



## MARIS61

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

So we're getting another Euro.


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

So do we get the #10 pick now? I'm still waiting for this trade.


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



zagsfan20 said:


> I knew the NYC crowd would boo him if they drafted him.


The NY fans would boo God if he didn't have a Brooklyn address and the Knicks drafted him.


----------



## Hephaestus

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



MARIS61 said:


> So we're getting another Euro.


No... the Knicks are getting another Euro.


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Stay classy New York, stay classy.


----------



## mgb

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



MARIS61 said:


> So we're getting another Euro.


You think that's our pick? I doubt it.


----------



## Darkwebs

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

I wonder if we will stay at 13th and hope one of the guards fall to us.


----------



## wastro

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Could this open the door for Alexander to fall to Portland?

(The only thing I see between Portland and Alexander and Portland is New Jersey, who doesn't have a SF anymore.)


----------



## GOD

*Re: 4 picks down and nothing smells of the Blazers*

Clippers now, will that be a Blazer trade?


----------



## mgb

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



Darkwebs said:


> I wonder if we will stay at 13th and hope one of the guards fall to us.


That's what I'm hoping. If not I hope we don't give up much to move up a couple spots.


----------



## Darkwebs

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Gordon is the 7th pick.


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Whoa..Gordon to the Clips?


----------



## B-Roy

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Gordon. So much for that rumor Gordon was going to go 10. Lol...


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

I really have no idea what is going on right now.


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



Hephaestus said:


> No... the Knicks are getting another Euro.


What do you mean? They haven't taken a Euro in the first round since Frederic Weis in 99'.


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



B-Roy said:


> Gordon. So much for that rumor Gordon was going to go 10. Lol...


But it was guaranteed by some guy with friends on the East coast..he had connections!!!!

Little higher than I thought he'd go.


----------



## PapaG

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

7 picks and no announced trades thus far.

GMs must be fearful of betting Pritch-slapped by their peers.


----------



## Darkwebs

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

I think Alexander will go 8th.


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



wastro said:


> Could this open the door for Alexander to fall to Portland?
> 
> (The only thing I see between Portland and Alexander and Portland is New Jersey, who doesn't have a SF anymore.)


Bobby Simmons is a SF and Yi played a lot at the 3 as well.


----------



## mobes23

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

I kid you not, it's my mother-in-law's birthday and I have to leave for dinner now. Argh. CRAP. EFF IT!


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



Darkwebs said:


> I think Alexander will go 8th.


I have a feeling Bayless goes 8th.


----------



## Hephaestus

Didn't the Bucks just trade for RJeff?


----------



## B-Roy

Draftexpress is 7/7 so far.


----------



## wastro

Dammit.


----------



## Nightfly

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*

Buck select Joe Alexander.


----------



## B-Roy

And NOW, Draftexpress is 8/8. Man, if this keeps up....


----------



## PapaG

*Re: Official Blazer Draft Day Thread*



Darkwebs said:


> I think Alexander will go 8th.


Good call.

Now, if Augustine doesn't go at 9, do the Blazers trade with the Nets?


----------



## mgb

I'm kind of glad he's gone, I didn't really want him. Still hope a guard drops.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

There goes Alexander


----------



## zagsfan20

Dang, I was hoping that Alexander would fall into our lap.


----------



## NateBishop3

Does Charlotte take Lopez?


----------



## mgb

B-Roy said:


> And NOW, Draftexpress is 8/8. Man, if this keeps up....


Who'd the have going 13?


----------



## It's_GO_Time

Bayless is dropping


----------



## Darkwebs

My guess is the Bobcats will pick Bayless.


----------



## Perfection

*Bayless Perhaps?*

So if he's available at 10 and the NJ trade is legit, can you pass on him? He could be Gilbert 2.0

He'd be good next to Roy I think too with his size. A guy who was considered #4 for a long time, to slide to 10. Pull the trigger baby.


----------



## zagsfan20

Only PG's left that interest me is Bayless, and Augustin. Augustin I could go either way on. But, Bayless would be a steal IMO.


----------



## B-Roy

Draftexpress has the cats taking Lopez. I'm banking on Lopez.


----------



## Darkwebs

mgb said:


> Who'd the have going 13?


Donte Greene. No way we pick him unless we are trading him.


----------



## B-Roy

mgb said:


> Who'd the have going 13?


A. Randolph I believe.


----------



## yakbladder

Lopez has to go here... his height is too valuable. Augustin can't be far behind....if he falls to 13th we save a trade.

Although I think we're trading for a vet anyways.


----------



## NateBishop3

Yeah I think Lopez is the pick... maybe Bayless.


----------



## Hephaestus

You know what... Bobcats could possibly get both twins.


----------



## GOD

I'm getting a little depressed, I was expecting more pritch-slaps.


----------



## zagsfan20

I'm hoping Charlotte takes Lopez. I'm still holding out hope that Bayless will fall to us. But with Sacramento and Indiana still in front of us I think he'll be gone by then. If that happens my guess is that Rush will be our man.


----------



## wastro

Augustine to Charlotte!


----------



## B-Roy

Woah.....DJ Augustin. Portland might have traded for the 9th pick.


----------



## NateBishop3

Augistin??? This doesn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## PapaG

Goodbye Augustine.

This makes no sense for Charlotte, does it?


----------



## Darkwebs

Augustin goes 9th. That was surprising.


----------



## mgb

Ok, now I hope that is our pick or we trade for the 10th pick.


----------



## Nightfly

Augustin goes to the Bobcats.

That's a surprise to me.


----------



## yakbladder

*blink blink*..wth?


----------



## NateBishop3

GOD said:


> I'm getting a little depressed, I was expecting more pritch-slaps.


Not just a lack of trades by us, but a lack of trades at all. Nothing has happened so far. This is a realllly slow draft.


----------



## GOD

Dj to the cat, this one smells of a trade. Blazers get him I bet


----------



## zagsfan20

Wow, thats the first true shocker for me so far. Doesn't surprise me though with MJ running the show. Must mean Felton is gone or a trade is in the works.


----------



## blazermaniaisback

Darkwebs said:


> Augustin goes 9th. That was surprising.


is it our pick?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

We NEED to get #10. Bayless is gone at #11 and #12.


----------



## Nightfly

There's a chance that the Blazers might trade for this pick.


----------



## B-Roy

I think any deal with NJ is gone, they'll take Lopez and keep em.


----------



## wastro

That's gotta be a pick for Portland, right?


----------



## yakbladder

Augustin is on the block. Has to be, doesn't make any sense otherwise. Perhaps the trade rumors weren't all off.


----------



## TLo

Augustin is gone. Good.


----------



## Perfection

the problem is that NJ might want Lopez now and mess up the trade for the 10. 

I'm thinking Bayless would have been good but I fear he'll end up in Indy.


----------



## Jayps15

NJ has to take Lopez here, they need the help up front and he'd be perfect for their rebuilding...

That leaves Bayless, I honestly think Pritch might swing a deal with Indiana to take Bayless at 11th and swap the 13th plus some assets to get Bayless.


----------



## NateBishop3

This can't be their pick. Trade???


----------



## zagsfan20

GOD said:


> I'm getting a little depressed, I was expecting more pritch-slaps.


Look at our teams talent level right now, anything we get out of this draft is a cherry on top IMO. We already have the best young core for the future in all of basketball.


----------



## GOD

now things are heating up


----------



## Balian

I think Charlotte wants to trade with Portland. That's why they picked Augustin. Expect a trade between the two teams ...book it.


----------



## GOD

zagsfan20 said:


> Look at our teams talent level right now, anything we get out of this draft is a cherry on top IMO. We already have the best young core for the future in all of basketball.


I know, i am not really depressed, but with 5 picks I was expecting some dealing. Still do.


----------



## Fork

wastro said:


> That's gotta be a pick for Portland, right?


I agree.

And I don't love it, unless we can snake Gerald Wallace from them.


----------



## #10

Felton is still on his rookie contract, maybe that's who we're interested in?


----------



## Nightfly

Nets take Lopez.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

NateBishop3 said:


> Not just a lack of trades by us, but a lack of trades at all. Nothing has happened so far. This is a realllly slow draft.


Which is strange since many were predicting a busier than usual draft day (with regard to moves). . . but nothing so far.


----------



## mgb

That means Bayless is gone too.


----------



## Darkwebs

Crap. Kings will steal Bayless from us.


----------



## B-Roy

Lopez.


----------



## zagsfan20

I kinda feel sorry for Augustin, he won't be getting any PT playing for Larry Brown.


----------



## yuyuza1

Come on, KP. Jack + 27 + 13 for 11. Take Bayless.


----------



## andalusian

Charlotte wants to sell Gerald Wallace, right?

Could this be a DJ + Wallace for the #13, #27 and ... ?


----------



## #10

why can't we get Bayless from Indiana?


----------



## yakbladder

Well, with the Lopez pic, NJ is no longer a trading partner, IMHO.

I still think we're dealing with another team for multiple players.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

B-Roy said:


> I think any deal with NJ is gone, they'll take Lopez and keep em.



Nice call


----------



## zagsfan20

Bayless keeps on falling... I have a feeling Sacramento's going to take him though.

I'm going to be kind of disappointed if we end up with Randolph.


----------



## wastro

What if there really is no movement today? What if no deals come through?

I never considered that until now.


----------



## NateBishop3

We're so used to seeing trades on draft day now... will you all be disappointed if nothing happens? I think I will be.


----------



## Darkwebs

I hope we're trying to trade picks with Indiana.


----------



## mgb

wastro said:


> What if there really is no movement today? What if no deals come through?
> 
> I never considered that until now.


As I've said I don't think that's such a bad thing. Might be for the best.


----------



## Darkwebs

Would we pick Rush at 13 and keep him?


----------



## wastro

NateBishop3 said:


> We're so used to seeing trades on draft day now... will you all be disappointed if nothing happens? I think I will be.


Nope. It doesn't really impact Portland having cap space next season, and it might REALLY give this young core a chance to gel this season.


----------



## zagsfan20

wastro said:


> What if there really is no movement today? What if no deals come through?
> 
> I never considered that until now.


Then we still have the best young core in the league and two top 10 rookies coming in next year in Oden and Rudy. We have all summer to trade and figure out the roster. The draft doesn't make or break this team.


----------



## B-Roy

****....Bayless.


----------



## NateBishop3

At least Sac doesn't get him.


----------



## mgb

Dang, KP was right.


----------



## #10

yeah, but maybe it's for us


----------



## Darkwebs

Bayless to Indiana. But they just got Ford.


----------



## Fork

#10 said:


> Felton is still on his rookie contract, maybe that's who we're interested in?


Maybe. I don't know how I feel about that.


----------



## mgb

Thinking about it though, maybe KP knew they'd take a PG because we have a deal with them.


----------



## B-Roy

I think we end up with Rush or Randolph. Dammit.


----------



## zagsfan20

Damn, Bayless is gone.

I had a feeling they'd draft a point guard. However, don't forget that a lot trades happen later on in the draft. I see it every year. Remember last year when the Bobcats selected Brandan Wright only to turn around and trade him for Jason Richardson later in the draft.


----------



## mgb

#10 said:


> yeah, but maybe it's for us


While I was typing you posted what I was thinking.


----------



## Darkwebs

C'mon Stern. Announce a trade, heh heh.


----------



## cpt.napalm

With Ford's neck condition, I am not surprised that Indiana got a little insurance.


----------



## Verro

Huuuuge drop off after 11, 13th is a pretty frustrating pick.


----------



## Fork

Darkwebs said:


> Bayless to Indiana. But they just got Ford.


Well, Tinsley is gone for sure...but Bayless can play the 2. So maybe they get away with Ford and Bayless on the same team?


----------



## It's_GO_Time

So I'm hoping the Blazers make a pick and shortly after that they announce that the Blazers treade their pick with another team . . . isn't that how it happens when teams swap picks?


----------



## NateBishop3

It's_GO_Time said:


> So I'm hoping the Blazers make a pick and shortly after that they announce that the Blazers treade their pick with another team . . . isn't that how it happens when teams swap picks?


Generally, yes.


----------



## #10

'Tone speculating on the radio that Pacers want a bidding war between us and Sac. for Bayless. His first bit of intelligent analysis!


----------



## yakbladder

#10 said:


> 'Tone speculating on the radio that Pacers want a bidding war between us and Sac. for Bayless. His first bit of intelligent analysis!



Won't happen. Bayless isn't that great of a talent to demand a bidding war. Especially as a rookie.


----------



## VenomXL

I'm listening to The Game's coverage, they keep going to Wheels and every time he says "it's quiet in there, nothing is going on".


----------



## GOD

#10 said:


> 'Tone speculating on the radio that Pacers want a bidding war between us and Sac. for Bayless. His first bit of intelligent analysis!


If this is true, the Blazers certainly have more to offer than sac


----------



## #10

yakbladder said:


> Won't happen. Bayless isn't that great of a talent to demand a bidding war. Especially as a rookie.


He seemed a lock for #4 a month ago before the T-Rex arm measurements.


----------



## Minstrel

It makes a lot of sense to trade after picks have been made...then you know exactly where the player(s) you are interested in went, removing the guesswork and perhaps overpaying.

Westbrook at 4 was ...amazing.


----------



## DrewFix

so far this draft is sucking my ****!!!


----------



## mgb

Ok, our pick. Rush might just be it.


----------



## Hephaestus

zagsfan20 said:


> Then we still have the best young core in the league and two top 10 rookies coming in next year in Oden and Rudy. We have all summer to trade and figure out the roster. The draft doesn't make or break this team.


What we have is PG production that is 29th in the NBA.

What we have is PG who are so poor defensively in regards to lateral quickness that every Nate Robinson, Speedy Claxton, and other water bug runs up career highs on us.

Watch Nate Robinson put up 45 points on us (with only 1 3pter no less). I did.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

Well at least we didn't draft Jason Thompson. : )


----------



## zagsfan20

Jason Thompson. Thats a shocker.


----------



## NateBishop3

> Bayless really slid in the draft, which makes him a great value here. Why would the Pacers draft another point guard after trading for T.J. Ford? We're hearing Bayless is going to Portland for No. 13 and Jarrett Jack.


That's what Chard Ford is saying in his analysis.


----------



## Jayps15

Almost every trade that involves swapping picks doesn't happen until after the picks are used, so teams make sure they get what they trade for. Not only am I not worried about not seeing any the Blazers mentioned in trades yet, but I wouldn't be surprised if we don't hear anything until after the 27th so where ever we trade the pick to gets who they want.


That being said I also wouldn't be surprised if we don't see any major trades, zig when they think you'll zag.


----------



## B-Roy

Who the **** is Jason thomson?


----------



## Darkwebs

12th pick, Jason Thompson. Biggest shock of the night so far.


----------



## MARIS61

Rush.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

B-Roy said:


> Who the **** is Jason thomson?


SO I'm guessing the mock draft you are looking at finally got one wrong. : )


----------



## GOD

If we pick Kosta, then we can be sure that he will be traded with something for Bayless


----------



## B-Roy

We Traded For Augustine According To Oregon Live.


----------



## yakbladder

It's_GO_Time said:


> SO I'm guessing the mock draft you are looking at finally got one wrong. : )


They had Thompson 14..so not THAT far off...but they already missed a few.


----------



## Balian

I can sense a trade announcement coming soon!


----------



## #10

wheels says we're making the pick for indiana!!!!!!!


----------



## Darkwebs

Wow, Bayless possibly to Portland. Awesome!!


----------



## It's_GO_Time

There are rumbling that Blazers are making this pick for Indiana . . . meaning Blazers might get Bayless.


----------



## cpt.napalm

rumblings we are picking for indiana and swapping for bayless


----------



## PapaG

Arthur makes some sense here.


----------



## Nightfly

Sounds like the Blazers will make this pick for the Pacers.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

Blazers pick Rush


----------



## MARIS61

Told you so.


----------



## Nightfly

Blazers select Brandon Rush.


----------



## PapaG

Whooaaa!! Rush??

Will Rudy still come over?


----------



## VenomXL

Sweet, I hope we're getting Bayless.


----------



## GOD

Rush, thats not good news for a trade. I don't think that is who the Pacers would be targeting.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Rush is better than Rudy anyways tbh


----------



## mgb

So Rush for the Pacers and we get Bayless. Depends what we have to give up, nothing big for two spots.


----------



## B-Roy

http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/

WE GOT AUGUSTINE APPARENTLY.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

PapaG said:


> Whooaaa!! Rush??
> 
> Will Rudy still come over?


!No es bueno!


----------



## yakbladder

You guys not reading B-Roy's earlier message? According to Quick on O-Live blog..we traded for Augustin.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Why would the Pacers want Rush? They already have Granger.


----------



## TLo

I hope we keep Rush. I think he's going to be a good one.


----------



## BlakeJesus

B-Roy said:


> http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/
> 
> WE GOT AUGUSTINE APPARENTLY.


They haven't said anything about it yet, is this bogus?


----------



## mgb

Jacks gone!


----------



## #10

jack and rush for bayless according to wheels!


----------



## Darkwebs

Jack no long a Blazer, and the crowd at the Rose Garden goes wild. Hilarious.


----------



## Hephaestus

B-Roy said:


> We Traded For Augustine According To Oregon Live.












SMOOOOOOOOTCH!!


----------



## Utherhimo

bayless for jack and 13th!


----------



## Dean the Master

Nice grab at Brandon Rush.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze

*Gotta be a trade coming*

Rush?

We've got Roy, Rudy & Martell already who can all play SG not to mention Jack occasionally playing the position. It seems to me there needs to be other moves made.

Gramps...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Thank you for not letting the Suns get Rush!!!

It'd be funny if Rush goes to Indiana, since they have Kareem.


----------



## cpt.napalm

Bye Jack :wave:


----------



## NateBishop3

I'm confused... is it Augistin or Bayless???


----------



## Nightfly

Sounds like Jack has been traded to the Pacers for Bayless.


----------



## VenomXL

Ouch, the crowd reaction at the garden was rough. I never harbored much hate for Jack. I wish him well.


----------



## Darkwebs

Did Quick announce another false report again? Quick says we got Augustin. The Games says we got Bayless.


----------



## #10

ouch harsh reaction for Jack. I'm not a fan of his game, but still, ice cold. Maybe they're just happy to get Bayless?


----------



## wastro

But the Oregonian is reporting that Portland is drafting Augustin. I'm confused.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I like Bayless on this team, but idk about that trade.


----------



## zagsfan20

whoops.


----------



## B-Roy

According to the Oregonian it's Augustin. According to MB, it's the Bayless trade.


----------



## MARIS61

Jack and picks for bayless, we keep rush.


----------



## NateBishop3

What if we take both Augistin AND Bayless... would that even work?


----------



## Hephaestus

NateBishop3 said:


> I'm confused... is it Augustin or Bayless???


Or Both Maybe?


----------



## GOD

Two conflicting reports, perhaps we got both


----------



## Darkwebs

So who do you want: Bayless or Augustin? 

I'd pick Bayless.


----------



## #10

Randolph to Golden State - isn't he already a poor man's Brandan Wright?


----------



## MARIS61

3 way deal?


----------



## alext42083

Augustin or Bayless?!?!

WHO IS IT?


----------



## wastro

The Oregonian has corrected itself - Portland is trading for Bayless.


----------



## yakbladder

Confusion reigns supreme...one...both...? anyone?


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

what the hell is happening hahahaha


----------



## Darkwebs

This is MADNESS!!! LOL!


----------



## BlakeJesus

i just lol'ed at anthony randolph thinking he's going to play this year lololol


----------



## Perfection

Rush is drafted for a trade. Check it:

http://www.draftexpress.com/article/Blogging--live--through-the-NBA-Draft--2952/


----------



## B-Roy

It's Bayless. :O


----------



## Darkwebs

So Quick got it wrong again? Big surprise, right? :lol:


----------



## Hephaestus

#10 said:


> Randolph to Golden State - isn't he already a poor man's Brandan Wright?



Maybe... but he's a year or two behind even Wright.

Randolph looks like he's on the Outlaw time schedule.


----------



## Utherhimo

trust in wheelz not jason slows and the flan


----------



## Paxil

LOL I saw Augustin on Oregon Live... hit refresh and it was refreshed with Bayless. WTF. LOL


----------



## PapaG

B-Roy said:


> http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/
> 
> WE GOT AUGUSTINE APPARENTLY.



Actually Quick is reporting that the Blazers traded for Augustine.


----------



## NateBishop3

:rofl2::rofl:

Quick gets it wrong AGAIN. Nice job Jason. You're a real top shelf reporter.


----------



## Utherhimo

#10 said:


> Randolph to Golden State - isn't he already a poor man's Brandan Wright?


6'10.5" at 197 stick/pencil boy!


----------



## wastro

PapaG said:


> Actually Quick is reporting that the Blazers traded for Augustine.


That's been corrected.

The trade is for Bayless.


----------



## B-Roy

Bayless is a STEAL at 11. I hope it's him instead of Augustin.


----------



## NateBishop3

> The Blazers will send the rights to Rush and Jarrett Jack to the Pacers for the rights to Bayless and Ike Diogu. I think this is a great pick for the Pacers. Rush should be a great fit in the backcourt with T.J. Ford because he defends, shoots the ball and has great size in the backcourt. Rush is one of the most NBA-ready players in the draft.


Chad Ford is reporting this.


----------



## Hephaestus

Darkwebs said:


> So Quick got it wrong again? Big surprise, right? :lol:


That's okay. I like Bayless better. 

I got my PG, and Quick gets a pass from me on this one.


----------



## Perfection

I'm ecstatic. Bayless at 13? I mean with Jack as a throw in. This could be the steal of the draft easily.


----------



## #10

Hephaestus said:


> Maybe... but he's a year or two behind even Wright.
> 
> Randolph looks like he's on the Outlaw time schedule.


that's my point - a surprising pick, but still, maybe best prospect available for them.
Dick Vitale being xenophobic again....
and seriously.... the Kings do better than beat Jarret Jack to get themselves Bayless?


----------



## crowTrobot

"The Blazers will send the rights to Rush and Jarrett Jack to the Pacers for the rights to Bayless and Ike Diogu. "


http://sports.espn.go.com/nbadraft/draft/tracker/round?draftyear=2008


----------



## B-Roy

Robin Lopez! Woah Woah!


----------



## PapaG

yakbladder said:


> *You guys not reading B-Roy's earlier message? *According to Quick on O-Live blog..we traded for Augustin.


I read it, I just am having a hard time revisiting the dial-up days with the "amazing speed" of this website. :eek8:


----------



## BlakeJesus

Bayless is a nice fit for this team, no doubt. Now Rudy can stfu as well


----------



## MARIS61

Ike Diogu?


----------



## Darkwebs

I hope we get to keep our 27th pick. Trading Jack and getting Bayless with the 13th. Man, that is a sweet deal. I especially like the trading Jack part.


----------



## #10

did we just get Diogu for McBob as well?


----------



## BlakeJesus

I like Ike Diogu, don't know how much room there is in this frontcourt for him though.


----------



## Perfection

I'm hearing its Jack, McRoberts and Rush for Bayless and a trade exception!


----------



## Hephaestus

Perfection said:


> I'm ecstatic. Bayless at 13? I mean with Jack as a throw in. This could be the steal of the draft easily.


I guess Mr. Allen gets to buyout Ike Diogu too, but yeah... that's a steal.


----------



## #10

ESPN's coverage is horrible, really. If I only watched ESPN I'd have no idea what was going on.


----------



## Minstrel

NateBishop3 said:


> Chad Ford is reporting this.


Diogu too? Last year he put up over 17 PER and he's only 24. I mean...Bayless was great enough, but adding another useful young player...Pritchard is almost too good at this stuff.


----------



## B-Roy

DAMN BAYLESS! So damn excited for next year I can't breathe. *dies*


----------



## MARIS61

jack and martell we keep rush?


----------



## RipCity9

Here at the Rose Garden everyone is giddy about unloading Jack - I sure hope he wasn't listening on the radio and heard the roar that went up!


----------



## zagsfan20

Hell yea! I love Bayless game. Aside from Rose he was the PG that I wanted the most out of this draft.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Nice *** pickup!


----------



## GOD

MARIS61 said:


> jack and martell we keep rush?


That would not surprise me at all.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Im done reading this thread, Im off to solely watch the draft because nobody really has any idea whats going on.


----------



## Fork

If we got Diogu too...I'm stoked. That kid may be undersized, but he can rebound and get to the line. He's a sleeper.


----------



## mgb

GregOden said:


> Im done reading this thread, Im off to solely watch the draft because nobody really has any idea whats going on.


We have a lot more of idea than ESPN does!


----------



## #10

GregOden said:


> Im done reading this thread, Im off to solely watch the draft because nobody really has any idea whats going on.


what are you talking about, we all know more than ESPN's analysts.


----------



## andalusian

Sad to see Jack go - I loved his heart - but I love the Bayless pick. Sounds like KP got water out of a rock again...


----------



## Utherhimo

wow talk about a bandwagon fan!


----------



## BlakeJesus

I was kidding. ROY HIBBERT is getting traded to INDY


----------



## mgb

andalusian said:


> Sad to see Jack go - I loved his heart - but I love the Bayless pick. Sounds like KP got water out of a rock again...


Ya, I met Jack at Big Als and he was super nice and enthusiastic! But I kind of figured we were going to trade him so it's not a big blow.


----------



## Darkwebs

What are we gonna do with the 27th? Any ideas. Barrett is saying we will trade it.


----------



## #10

Hibbert is a steal, only 21 but still experienced, put up great numbers.


----------



## mgb

GregOden said:


> I was kidding. ROY HIBBERT is getting traded to INDY


Ya, thinking about it, you couldn't be serious!


----------



## BlakeJesus

I like him for Indy, he's a nice frontcourt piece to rebuild with.


----------



## BlakeJesus

mgb said:


> Ya, thinking about it, you couldn't be serious!


Yeah ESPN is slow, I suppose.


----------



## mgb

Any good links for Bayless?


----------



## BlakeJesus

Who plays Live Paul Pierce, wwake up.


----------



## Perfection

mgb said:


> Any good links for Bayless?


http://www.draftexpress.com/article/Blogging--live--through-the-NBA-Draft--2952/


----------



## NateBishop3

This is a great trade. We get a guy who was projected top 5 for the 13th and Jack. I can't be happier. He may not be a pure point guard, but he should be a great partner for Roy. 

I'm thinking something else is going to happen though.


----------



## Perfection

Diogu can shoot FT really well too. He's better than McBob and if we can keep him for cheap then he's a great 5th big man to have on the roster.


----------



## BlakeJesus

haha Brok Lopez "I'm gonna be like Brady Quinn!"


----------



## Hephaestus

mgb said:


> Any good links for Bayless?


Ask and ye shall recieve.

http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Jerryd-Bayless-1067/


----------



## Perfection

ESPN is reporting it now. Diogu and Bayless for Rush and Jack.


----------



## MARIS61

ike and bayless for rush and jack
too much IMO


----------



## Minstrel

Ric Bucher JUST announced it on ESPN!

It has been sent to the league office for approval.


----------



## MARIS61

we have one less guard now, hmmm


----------



## MARIS61

I smell another trade


----------



## BlakeJesus

Now the two Rush brothers can hold hands while Indy looses 60 games next season.

OOPS DID I SAY THAT OUT LOUD!?


----------



## B-Roy

Lol, Rush sounds really bummed imo.


----------



## MARIS61

Rush sounded disappointed to be traded


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

thank you sir may i have another (trade)


----------



## Flash is the Future

You guys just made one amazing trade. Congratulations.


----------



## axs31

MARIS61 said:


> ike and bayless for rush and jack
> too much IMO


yeah, because, no one's gonna be better from this year's draft than jack, right? oh wait, that was outlaw


----------



## Hephaestus

MARIS61 said:


> I smell another trade


If we take that #27 and make that short leap back over the Spurs at 26 so we can draft Batum before they do, I would be even happier.


----------



## Perfection

Bayless/Blake/Sergio
Roy/Rudy
Webster/Outlaw
LMA/Frye/Diogu
Oden/Pryz


That's a solid 12 man rotation right there. Add in Koponen and the #27 pick. Hopefully we'll move above San Antonio and grab Batum, or if not him then Tomic. This is huge. 



I was watching the draft and as soon as Seattle took Westbrook I expected Bayless to fall to at least #9. I'm stoked. He's a great compliment next to ROY. Hella yeah Prichard.


----------



## zagsfan20

Bayless is a stud. He will soon be a fan favorite with his high flying antics. He might not have the best handle right yet, but Brandon Roy can handle those duties while Bayless figures it out. Bayless reminds me a lot of a Monta Ellis type player.


----------



## Perfection

Hickson to Cavs? Not too bad. He is a good young prospect.


----------



## Utherhimo

anyone will be sad when traded by away from roy and oden


----------



## Perfection

zagsfan20 said:


> Bayless is a stud. He will soon be a fan favorite with his high flying antics. He might not have the best handle right yet, but Brandon Roy can handle those duties while Bayless figures it out. Bayless reminds me a lot of a Monta Ellis type player.


Monta Ellis, or Gilbert Arenas, who also wore number 0 and played for Arizona.


----------



## B-Roy

Guys, we still have 27/33/36/55, I smell ANOTHER trade.


----------



## Perfection

Interesting Bayless not only played college same as Frye, he went to the same HS as Channing as well. That's gotta be good for chemistry.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Portland is going to have one of the youngest, most talented teams for many years to come. It's literally almost impossible to argue against that statement, outside of some freak airplane accident (knock on wood).


----------



## Utherhimo

nah lets pick nathan jawai and all other internationals


----------



## Fork

Perfection said:


> Interesting Bayless not only played college same as Frye, he went to the same HS as Channing as well. That's gotta be good for chemistry.


Except that they never played together.


----------



## B-Roy

McRoberts might go in the deal too.


----------



## Perfection

Target Batum/Tomic etc. Heck yeah!

Sadly Batum probably ends up in SAS because of Tony Parker (French Connection).


----------



## MARIS61

axs31 said:


> yeah, because, no one's gonna be better from this year's draft than jack, right? oh wait, that was outlaw


I meant Rush, happy with the Jack part.


----------



## MARIS61

we also lost McBob!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARIS61

why don't we throw in joel freeland too?


----------



## B-Roy

McRoberts was for cap purposes, but honestly, there wasn't much PT for him anyways.


----------



## MARIS61

Must feel like a slave being traded like a piece of meat.

Rasheed was right on.


----------



## Perfection

What a punk, did anyone else see Bayless unhappy about going to Portland? He's probably just in shock right now. Didn't he ONLY workout for teams in the 3-6 range expecting them to take him? He should be happy. He'll realize he's in an amazing position.


----------



## mgb

Perfection said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/article/Blogging--live--through-the-NBA-Draft--2952/


Thanks!


----------



## MARIS61

B-Roy said:


> McRoberts was for cap purposes, but honestly, there wasn't much PT for him anyways.


Heh, heh, just a little hyperbole on my part.:whistling:


----------



## ProZach

Was it just me or did Bayless look a little disappointed after hearing of the trade?


----------



## B-Roy

Bayless was dissapointed being selected so late.


----------



## mgb

Hephaestus said:


> Ask and ye shall recieve.
> 
> http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Jerryd-Bayless-1067/


Perfect, thanks!


----------



## NateBishop3

Good god people are picky. We bag on Rudy for supposedly saying things about Rush, we are irritated when Bayless isn't jumping up and down. Seriously people, chill out.


----------



## ProZach

NateBishop3 said:


> Good god people are picky. We bag on Rudy for supposedly saying things about Rush, we are irritated when Bayless isn't jumping up and down. Seriously people, chill out.


Who the hell is irritated with him? It was a simple observation that has absolutely no effect on how I'll view him. You need to chill out.


----------



## B-Roy

By the way, Darrell Arthur and Donte Greene have NOT been picked. Could we get one of them at 27???!?!??!


----------



## Darkwebs

So are we going to keep the 27th?


----------



## #10

Serge Ibaka is a possibility according to Wheels


----------



## mgb

Ya, Bayless said he was disappointed at being picked so late not about being traded to Portland.


----------



## BlakeJesus

If the right people fall, I doubt we'll have to trade away the 27th.


----------



## Darkwebs

Sonics just stole our guy!!! Again.


----------



## BlakeJesus

#10 said:


> Serge Ibaka is a possibility according to Wheels


Not anymore.


----------



## DonCorleone

The Blazers were hoping to take Ibaka at #27 according to 95.5.


----------



## B-Roy

Ibaka at 24! Lol? Maybe we traded for 24?


----------



## mgb

Looks like the Sonics took who KP wanted.


----------



## B-Roy

I keep thinking though, poor Arthur.....


----------



## mgb

Maybe we should blame Courtside for the Sonics stealing our pick.


----------



## zagsfan20

We still have 4 more picks...:thinking2:


----------



## Perfection

eh, Ibaka is a project. I'm down for the other prospects. Batum please. He was pegged as a potential top 5 guy. Young (19) and could be a Rudy Gay clone.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Perfection said:


> eh, Ibaka is a project. I'm down for the other prospects. Batum please. He was pegged as a potential top 5 guy. Young (19) and could be a Rudy Gay clone.


Batum would be nice, but idk if we'll get him at 27. I could see Spurs getting Arthur if he's there over Batum, though.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

We wont get Batum unless we deal w/ Houston. SAS is taking him at #26. I would say I am 85% sure. 

Donte Greene anyone? We just lost James Jones, why not get another sharpshooter?


----------



## BlakeJesus

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> We wont get Batum unless we deal w/ Houston. SAS is taking him at #26. I would say I am 85% sure.
> 
> Donte Greene anyone? We just lost James Jones, why not get another sharpshooter?


I really like Donte as a shooter, so I think that would be a great pick.

I really liked Ibaka, though.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Lol Those Sneaky Houston *******s


----------



## B-Roy

It's Batum....poor Arthur, seriously, this guy should be bawling by now....


----------



## Minstrel

Losing out on Batum is a shame. I'm hoping for Arthur now.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I'd much rather have Green than any of the others. Arthur is a good big, we just don't have the room in the frontcourt to give him the minutes we could give to Green.


----------



## Perfection

Maybe we can steal Batum? Is that possible? I sure hope so. Maybe after we make some more picks it'll be announced.


----------



## GOD

I wouldn't mind taking a flyer on Arthur


----------



## BlakeJesus

GregOden said:


> I'd much rather have Green than any of the others. Arthur is a good big, we just don't have the room in the frontcourt to give him the minutes we could give to Green.


I still stand by this, think it got lost on the last page.


----------



## GOD

Chalmers is also a possibility, even though we have Bayless and Kop


----------



## B-Roy

We lost Jones, let's take Greene, basically a younger and cheaper version.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Ed O said:


> That's how oregonlive.com works... and now how thread-based forums have been established to work for the last decade.
> 
> I am not telling you what you should prefer, but this is a ridiculous use of the technology and upheaval of standard operating procedures for this board.
> 
> Ed O.


Quit your *****ing ffs


----------



## Ukrainefan

did Houston draft Batum to force San Antonio to give them something extra or maybe even Houston is drafting fot the Blazers?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

I say we go CDR or Greene to take Jones's empty spot.


----------



## GOD

I'm done posting in this thread. This mega thread has been nothing but a hassle to me.


----------



## B-Roy

George Hill? POOR ARTHUR. But awesome, we can get Greene, CDR or Arthur!


----------



## Minstrel

We're up. Arthur is there, along with some other interesting players.

I'm leaning to Arthur! He was arguably a decent pick at 10-14.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

I would be more than happy with Arthur, Greene, CDR or even Jordan.


----------



## Ed O

GOD said:


> I'm done posting in this thread. This mega thread has been nothing but a hassle to me.


I agree.

The sudden over-moderation has pretty much spoiled this board experience for me this evening.

*Terrible.*

Ed O.


----------



## Xericx

woot! draft baby!


----------



## B-Roy

What about DeAndre Jordan? LOL, kidding!


----------



## meru

According to Chad Ford, San Antonio actually emailed everyone in the League asking for the best offer for their pick. Since it's Geroge Hill, I bet the Lakers got it.


----------



## zagsfan20

Where would Arthur find minutes? Oden, Aldridge, Pryzbilla, Frye and now Diogu are all better players. I don't see there being any minutes for Arthur. He had a good championship game, but aside from that the guy showed up once every 5 games. I'd be more enthused if we picked Sasha Kaun then him. He could have used another year in school.


----------



## YugoslavianMtnHound

I wouldn't mind going DeAndre Jordan here. 

Love the Bayless trade. Gawd. To think he was almost universally rated higher than Westbrook who everyone was gaga about trading up to get...


----------



## mgb

Ed O said:


> We were having an interesting and SPECIFIC conversation about the options for #27 and now it's intermingled with a bunch of other stuff.
> 
> Ed O.


Except for the merge complaints and compliments it has been only about the 27th pick for a while now.


----------



## B-Roy

NICE! We got Arthur!


----------



## Xericx

last man in the green room!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

wow


----------



## Minstrel

It's Arthur!

And in the draft, I never worry about need. I want the BEST talent. Figure out minutes, need, etc, later. You can always trade players. Deal Frye, Diogu or even Arthur, whatever. Arthur is too good a talent to pass up at this point.


----------



## Xericx

yup. Defensive minded too.


----------



## drexlersdad

holy crap we are reaping talent! this is unbelievable. i am so estatic right now, we just got the biggest steal of the draft(aside from bayless).

holy freaking ****.


----------



## meru

Will the Blazers trade Arthur to Houston for Batum?


----------



## Minstrel

Getting Bayless, Diogu and Arthur already makes this an A+ draft, IMO.

Hard to imagine it realistically going better.


----------



## Darkwebs

Pritchard has done it again. He is da man!!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

Ya, this is a A+ so far. If we can move Arthur and 33 or 36 for Batum, its A++++.


----------



## B-Roy

meru said:


> Will the Blazers trade Arthur to Houston for Batum?


Why? If Houston wanted Arthur, they would have took him.


----------



## mgb

I agree, great draft. I love adding a defensive player.


----------



## B-Roy

Can Arthur replace Jones roster spot? I don't see minutes for him at PF.


----------



## zagsfan20

meru said:


> Will the Blazers trade Arthur to Houston for Batum?


Why when Houston could have drafted him if they wanted to?


I don't know who's going to be gone now? It seems like we are too deep for our own good at every position. With this 3 picks left what are we going to do?

As of right now:

PG- Blake, Bayless, Sergio, Kopponen?
SG- Roy, Fernandez, Webster, Wafer?
SF- Outlaw, Jones?, Webster
PF- Aldridge, Frye, Diogu, Arthur
C- Oden, Pryzbilla, Raef

Were going to have to do a lot of shaping out this roster, especially considering we still have 3 picks left.


----------



## #10

Well Jones is gone, best case for the Blazers is Koponen getting a short term contract in a tougher league, but still....ridiculously talented roster. Maybe Sergio and others gets traded for a future pick. Diogu + Sergio to Miami, who need depth, for a well protected first?


----------



## Darkwebs

zagsfan20 said:


> Why when Houston could have drafted him if they wanted to?
> 
> 
> I don't know who's going to be gone now? It seems like we are too deep for our own good at every position. With this 3 picks left what are we going to do?
> 
> As of right now:
> 
> PG- Blake, Bayless, Sergio, Kopponen?
> SG- Roy, Fernandez, Webster, Wafer?
> SF- Outlaw, Jones?, Webster
> PF- Aldridge, Frye, Diogu, Arthur
> C- Oden, Pryzbilla, Raef
> 
> Were going to have to do a lot of shaping out this roster, especially considering we still have 3 picks left.


Wafer won't be re-signed.


----------



## B-Roy

We won't be able to pay everyone, TOO much talent. We NEED to trade some talents.

By the way, we might be able to get CDR at 33, LOL, can you imagine???!?


----------



## meru

I guess the rumors about Detroit promising DJ White were true.

Re: Houston - because they want an easy $3mil?


----------



## meru

Hey, I was right about that trade!



Jonathan Givony said:


> -Portland just informed us that they secured Nicolas Batum in a trade. We’re trying to find out for what.


I wouldn't mind if it was for Arthur, but I suspect some people would be pissed.

And I said in April that we'd get Batum. I am so great!

(Let's gloss over the fact that I thought we'd take him at 13.)


----------



## B-Roy

meru said:


> Hey, I was right about that trade!


Which trade?


----------



## Darkwebs

B-Roy said:


> Which trade?


Batum for Arthur? Sweet trade.


----------



## Ukrainefan

meru said:


> Hey, I was right about that trade!
> 
> 
> 
> And I said in April that we'd get Batum. I am so great!
> 
> (Let's gloss over the fact that I thought we'd take him at 13.)


me too!


----------



## B-Roy

Which second rounder is moving?


----------



## chris_in_pdx

Arthur may not play a minute for the Blazers, but they basically STOLE a top 10 player who'se stock may rise after his health problems are either confirmed or denied. He could net the Blazers a valuable future draft pick or perhaps more.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

If Jordan doesnt go to Boston, which I doubt he does, Minny is going to have the 2nd best draft after us. Mayo and Jordan? Very nice day to be a TWolves fan, but a better one to be a Blazer fan!


----------



## meru

Darkwebs said:


> Batum for Arthur? Sweet trade.


Are you sure? Houston probably didn't know Arthur would get past San Antonio...


----------



## Perfection

There are going to be some good prospects at the top of the second round. Tomic/Walker/Osik/...and DeAndre Jordan!


----------



## B-Roy

chris_in_pdx said:


> Arthur may not play a minute for the Blazers, but they basically STOLE a top 10 player who'se stock may rise after his health problems are either confirmed or denied. He could net the Blazers a valuable future draft pick or perhaps more.


He's been traded with a second rounder for Batum.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Batum was the guy we wanted, so I'm happy with the trade. Arthur was a steal at that pick, but we just don't need the kid. He'll be great for HOU.


----------



## Darkwebs

meru said:


> Are you sure? Houston probably didn't know Arthur would get past San Antonio...


Darftexpress says "I was just informed by the Trailblazers that Nicolas Batum was traded by Houston to Portland in exchange for the rights to Darrell Arthur and one of Portland’s early second round picks."


----------



## Ukrainefan

That was a smart move by Houston, knowing that Portland and San Antonio wanted Batum.


----------



## Perfection

Wow! Giddens in the first round? He has the talent and used to play for Kansas a LONG time ago. I figured Chalmers would be a good pick to backup the PG spot when Rondo is out. That means we'll be able to select from

Chalmers/Walker/Jordan/Tomic. Not too shabby. and CDR.


----------



## NateBishop3

B-Roy said:


> He's been traded with a second rounder for Batum.


According to Draftexpress. I'm waiting until we hear it from a more credible source.


----------



## Darkwebs

Batum said he wanted to play in the NBA. So we can't stash him in Europe, can we? Unless we somehow convince him to play in Europe for a year or two.


----------



## #10

Ukrainefan said:


> That was a smart move by Houston, knowing that Portland and San Antonio wanted Batum.


Houston pritchslapped us! 
revenge for getting Roy first, but who cares...what a draft!


----------



## drexlersdad

id prefer to keep arthur at this point. he is probably on par with frye, and if we can get cdr, he could replace webster... so frye and webster =???


----------



## Xericx

haha....."we want russ" chants


----------



## B-Roy

Nikola Pekovic? You seriously passed DeAndre Jordan for this eurostasher?


----------



## Darkwebs

Joey Dorsey is the 33rd pick. I wonder if it's for us or not. Barrett thinks it's for Houston as part of the Batum trade.


----------



## zagsfan20

meru said:


> I guess the rumors about Detroit promising DJ White were true.
> 
> Re: Houston - because they want an easy $3mil?


I never heard anything about them promising DJ White, I heard they were promising Bill Walker.


----------



## Perfection

Wow, maybe Dorsey is going to Houston as part of the trade? I don't know if we need another post player. Interesting. Too many assets. Still looking at guys like Chalmers/CDR/Walker/Tomic


----------



## #10

I really wanted Dorsey before the draft, but there's no room for him now. If we have any picks left they have to be stashers.


----------



## zagsfan20

I can't understand why CDR or Bill Walker haven't been picked yet.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Jordan to the Clippers, nice steal for them.


----------



## Perfection

GregOden said:


> Jordan to the Clippers, nice steal for them.


Yeah he definitely has potential. I remember he used to be labeled a potential top 5 guy, and MAS Rip City wanted him after Oden went down for the season. He's got physical tools, but can't hit a FT%, which I'm not a fan of. Good second round pick though. 

I expect Tomic to be picked next, or if not then perhaps Walker/CDR, but Tomic projects to a Gasol type of player. I figure if we're keeping it, it'll be for an international asset.


----------



## MARIS61

Marty Leunen.


----------



## MARIS61

It's Omer Asik from Turkey.


----------



## MARIS61

We now have our own European Farm Team.


----------



## Ukrainefan

Isn't Asik the guy who said he isn't interested in the NBA and he will be signing a longterm contract in Europe?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

I like the Asik pick. He is compared to a poor mans Biedrinis. He just signed a 5 year deal, so he will be ready to come over and hopefully NBA ready around the time Joel P expires.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Perfection said:


> Yeah he definitely has potential. I remember he used to be labeled a potential top 5 guy, and MAS Rip City wanted him after Oden went down for the season. He's got physical tools, but can't hit a FT%, which I'm not a fan of. Good second round pick though.
> 
> I expect Tomic to be picked next, or if not then perhaps Walker/CDR, but Tomic projects to a Gasol type of player. I figure if we're keeping it, it'll be for an international asset.


He's a FANTASTIC second round pick. His FT% is pathetic, but you can bite that for a great defensive project. 

Dude could end up being nothing much, but he has the potential to be a fantastic post player down the line. He came out far too early, and the Clippers have to be ecstatic he made that mistake.


----------



## BlakeJesus

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I like the Asik pick. He is compared to a poor mans Biedrinis. He just signed a 5 year deal, so he will be ready to come over and hopefully NBA ready around the time Joel P expires.


Nice second rounder, nice guy to stash away. Hopefully he'll be ready to come over and contribute when his deal is over.


----------



## meru

Kyle Weaver just went. We didn't have room for him, but I like him, and I bet Larry Brown will too. Richard Hendrix still on the board, and Chris Douglas-Roberts! Good thing he's on a flight, and not watching the draft...


----------



## Perfection

GregOden said:


> Nice second rounder, nice guy to stash away. Hopefully he'll be ready to come over and contribute when his deal is over.


When his contract runs out he'll only be 26, which is still quite young. He could definitely be the Pryzbilla replacement plan.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Can't believe CDR is still on the board.


----------



## Perfection

meru said:


> Kyle Weaver just went. We didn't have room for him, but I like him, and I bet Larry Brown will too. Richard Hendrix still on the board, and Chris Douglas-Roberts! Good thing he's on a flight, and not watching the draft...


Yeah what was the whole "CDR" on a flight thing about? I remember hearing about it, but is there a reason, or was it so that CDR wouldn't see his slide until...RIGHT NOW @ #40.


----------



## BlakeJesus

CDR to the Nets.

How ****ing lucky are they getting with the dropping players, holy ****. Nets are having one of the best drafts in their franchise, potentially.


----------



## meru

Apparently Hollinger hates Batum but loves Asik. I guess we covered all our bases, number-crunching-wise.


----------



## Perfection

CDR to NJ...good for them. He'll help replace Richard Jefferson along with Simmons. Now they're looking pretty good for the future:

Harris/Williams
Carter/CDR
Simmons/Hassell/Ager
Krstic/Yi/Anderson
Lopez/Boone/Williams

They need to improve their SF, but other than that it's decent. Some good post prospects in Lopez/Krstic/Yi/Boone and Williams all decent in their own way!


----------



## rx2web

Is it just me or have they not announced any "official" trades? I didn't hear the commish or assistant commish say: "We have a trade". Did portland piss them off to much the last two years that they have decided to hold them all up in legal till afterward so that they all stay "unofficial" saving Stern from having to announce anything extra? Didn't get to see anyone trading hats etc...boring. Great draft for portland but just boring in general.


----------



## BlakeJesus

They have a toooooooooooooon of talent in their frontcourt, and Harris/Williams is a potentially scary PG tandem.

Simmons isn't a great starting SF, and that seems to be their weak spot. Maybe Yi will play some SF?


----------



## Perfection

rx2web said:


> Is it just me or have they not announced any "official" trades? I didn't hear the commish or assistant commish say: "We have a trade". Did portland piss them off to much the last two years that they have decided to hold them all up in legal till afterward so that they all stay "unofficial" saving Stern from having to announce anything extra? Didn't get to see anyone trading hats etc...boring. Great draft for portland but just boring in general.


Well supposedly players were trading hats (aka Rush and Bayless). If all these outlets are reporting the trades, I assume they are legitimate.


----------



## meru

I actually like Houston's draft a lot. Dorsey sounds like a beast, and Arthur a good scorer. But they really have WAY too many forward.

And count me as a Bayless doubter. Why were Arizona so crap this year if they had such good players?


----------



## Perfection

Now I'm getting scared. Larry Bird talking about no official trades, just "speculation". I'll be pissed if we don't end up with Bayless.


----------



## #10

hilarious interview with Larry Bird asking him about Bayless. Bird's face was classic, just wondering why the **** he's being asked about a player he just traded.


----------



## zagsfan20

meru said:


> I actually like Houston's draft a lot. Dorsey sounds like a beast, and Arthur a good scorer. But they really have WAY too many forward.
> 
> And count me as a Bayless doubter. Why were Arizona so crap this year if they had such good players?


A new coach halfway through the year with a lot of youth on the team and no legitimate big man. They still weren't awful.


----------



## mgb

rx2web said:


> Is it just me or have they not announced any "official" trades? I didn't hear the commish or assistant commish say: "We have a trade". Did portland piss them off to much the last two years that they have decided to hold them all up in legal till afterward so that they all stay "unofficial" saving Stern from having to announce anything extra? Didn't get to see anyone trading hats etc...boring. Great draft for portland but just boring in general.


From what they just said on ESPN the trades are not official until the league makes sure everything works, matching and cap, and that takes a bit, but they'll be approve eventually.


----------



## rx2web

took them two days to verify that everything works, matching and cap for that draft pick #27 for cash....lots of matching to do there. dang. Finally a "We have a trade"


----------



## meru

Bets on who we take at 55? Are we keeping it? My guess is, oh I dunno, Damjan Rudez


----------



## meru

Well, I guess I was wrong. Hey, Mike Taylor will stay in the D-League, but he just got a pay raise! Now he's an _NBA-Assigned_ D-league player, rather than just a regular old D-League player.


----------



## MAS RipCity

UGH...VERY BORING DRAFT! Please, announce more trades, get better insiders, spend more times talking deals..and for the love of brownies, get Doris Burke off of the air..she was horrendous. ESPN was late on reporting everything..just bad. Ilove the graphical layout of the draft on tv, but more info on trades, etc and less on 30 minutes about Boston winning the title.


----------



## ptownblazer1

Lets not be too harsh on ESPN. They have to go by the rules and dont want to get fined by the NBA. It's understandable.


----------



## Entity

With all this talent, I feel like we're playing a video game and using all the cheat codes. It's just unfair.


----------



## #10

Entity said:


> With all this talent, I feel like we're playing a video game and using all the cheat codes. It's just unfair.


I never even manage to build a roster this talented in NBA Live. Half the fun of the game is already gone with our roster of future studs at every position.


----------



## B_&_B

Chad Ford gave us an A- :clap:


> Portland Trail Blazers Grade: A-
> 
> Round 1: Jerryd Bayless (11), Nicolas Batum (25)
> 
> Round 2: None
> 
> Analysis: For the third straight year, the Blazers walk away with an "A" in the draft. Portland GM Kevin Pritchard continues to be the most daring, creative and active GM in the league. If I were to use a draft term to describe him, I'd say he's got an amazing motor.
> 
> The Blazers had a prearranged deal with the Pacers to move up to No. 11 if D.J. Augustin or Bayless were on the board. After the draft, Pritchard told me they had Bayless ranked fourth on their board -- so that's great value at No. 11. As part of the trade, they also picked up Ike Diogu, an undervalued big man who's been injured a lot.
> 
> Pritchard also bought the No. 27 pick from the Hornets and traded up late in the first round to get another player he wanted, Nicolas Batum.
> 
> In the second round, Pritchard turned three second-round picks into four future picks. That works because, given the roster crunch of the Blazers, they just didn't have any room for more players now.
> 
> Bayless is an upgrade over the guy the Blazers lost in the trade, Jarrett Jack. Bayless is a better athlete and a much better shooter. If he develops his point guard skills, he could be a Chauncey Billups-type of point guard.
> 
> I'm not as high on Batum. The guy Pritchard traded away, Darrell Arthur, will probably be a much better NBA player. But some scouts believe Batum has great upside, and the Blazers felt he was worth the risk.


----------



## alext42083

I must say the whole NBA has screwed up the draft by not being able to announce trades. The best parts during the draft was seeing David Stern announce, "there has been a trade..." and you'd always wonder if it's the Blazers.

You'd think the NBA could hire somebody to compute the numbers, and make it work in a timely manner. It's the freakin' NBA, a billion-dollar company.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I agree that Arthur will _probably_ end up being the better pro, but at this point we have the luxury of being able to gamble on Batum.


----------

